# You know, it's kind of hard to be scary with a poodle



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL!

Cute picture!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, thats great! The poodle does kind of tone down the scar factor I'm afraid but hey, who cares right?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep, you needed a Chihuahua, now that's scary!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wonderful!! I love the way the poodle has it's tongue sticking out. I think it works! LOL
_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*OMG, I had that scary Chihuahua!*



Harley_chik said:


> Yep, you needed a Chihuahua, now that's scary!


ROFL, you're funny! Evil Chihuahua LoL. 
Here's the chichi you needed for that outfit  







This was my very first dog/first pet. He was a gift for my third bithday... maybe it was my fourth bday? Who cares, the more important question would be WHY did you get a chihuahua for such a young kid. Oh well, now we know why I became a dog trainer, my reflexes for avoiding dog bites are lighting thanx to Pixie there lol. Five year old me, learned all about dog body lingo with my chichi anda box of milkbones (btw he wasn't really _that_ bad, he liked me once I got older. I taught him to do that snarly thing on command when I was 9 or 10, had a hand sig. for it and everything, Hahaha I was so proud)


----------



## redpoo (Oct 28, 2009)

Haha wonderful!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aaahh!! AAAHHH!! OMG! Gotta run it's a scary clow-.. oh, a poodle! <3!!


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

I love that the tongue is hanging out...she's like "pffft, scaredy cat!"


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hahaha that is funny !


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... I LOVE how you caught the poodle with its tongue out, actually does make it more "scary" looking IF you have to try to look scary with a toy poodle...LOL


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Aaahh!! AAAHHH!! OMG! Gotta run it's a scary clow-.. oh, a poodle! <3!!


LOL! That's pretty much what everyone's reaction was!!

I'd walk up, "Trick or treat." and the people would hand me candy with a stunned look on their faces. Then I turn around to leave and belle was always right behind me so she'd move aside and then they'd say, "Oh my gosh what an adorable dog!!" 

"Thank you."

"Oh she's with you?!" :rolffleyes:


----------

